
Building a Tetris Game using TypeScript and Angular (2017) - ivailop
http://www.ivaylopavlov.com/building-tetris-game/
======
muthdra
A lot of the same pieces falling after one another, sometimes 4 in a row. For
deciding which pieces should appear, you should create an array with the 7
unique possibilites for pieces and then shuffle the array and go through all
the 7 randomly-ordered pieces before doing the same process again. This
guarantees all pieces appear consistently.

------
cdubzzz
The game area is rendering off screen[0] for me in Firefox Nightly (63.0a1
(2018-08-27)) on macOS. Looks fine in Chrome and Safari.

Fun project. Watch out for TTC lawyers if it gets popular (:

[0] [https://i.imgur.com/IdNUZVW.png](https://i.imgur.com/IdNUZVW.png)

~~~
ivailop
Hey! Thanks. I'll look into fixing it. When I was building the game, focus on
the logic. Didn't give much thought on browser compatibility and mobile.

------
PoespasAR
Very inspiring. I am currently building a card game with Angular and
socket.io.

~~~
ivailop
I'm very happy to read your comment. It's the reason I decided to share the
post. Good luck with the game, looking forward to playing it.

------
cascom
as an aside two player puzzle fighter was so addictive!

